# Allgrownup: Norther Lights x Shiva; White Widow; Durban x Skunk; NBxWW(Stoney Bud)



## allgrownup (May 14, 2008)

4 strains Germ'd

only dropped 4 seeds of each...... depending on the numbers....will be growing 2 strains in DWC, and 2 in Flood & drain plus a couple in soil as well.

i have one seedling started in rockwool already.  the rest have just germed between 24-36 hours.


and yes.....i know

ostpicsworthless:

I'll get the pics up when i return from vacation. transplanting to rockwool cubes 2 nite before leaving.

peace


----------



## allgrownup (May 15, 2008)

i got ambitious....

im hoping to have some seedlings when i return.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2008)

*Whats up AGU. Nice strain selection if i might say so. :hubba:  Here's some GREEN MOJO to get them babies going.  *


----------



## Cali*Style (May 15, 2008)

*MUCHO MOJO*  Cant wait to see these grow up.:hubba:


----------



## allgrownup (May 21, 2008)

well....i'm back.

i got quite a few popped seeds however they've stetched due to lack of light. cuz i just left em in the kitchen under no direct light.  i figured i could fix a plant as long as it was not dried out and dead.  now i gotta bunch of stringy seedlings  :doh:

anyhow,  started the new growroom.  i'll get some dimensions and picks up when i gert some time.  nappy time  bye


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 3, 2008)

So much has happened.....i totally left the thread hangin.  

guilty...but i just hit the top of a real solid nug i grew and i am :fly:.  kooks /chilli peppers on the toons on pandora and i'm in a differnet realm fo sure.

i want a zeffer.....somethin to fly around in def.

ya dig


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 6, 2008)

well, i'm here..so here's whats goin on.

you guys are used to lots of pics of my grows and i'm totally stall'n ya  :huh:


i'm in the middle of constructing my new grow ROOM.  

should have the electrical in really soon i hope.  which leads me to where we are here.  I've had the seedlings under just enuf natural light to keep them alive.  some have stretched a bit and some look normal.  however they are like the slowest growing marijuana plants ever hahahahah.

they are inches tall STILL.  hopefull this weekend i'll have the lights operational and then....watchahnow.

there will be pics in this thread...oh yes....there will be many.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2008)

hey AGU..will be pulling up my milk crate for this one...hope to see some pics soon..lol...heres some more GREEN MOJO for your little ones..nice to see you have a new grow going..keep us posted..WITH PICS


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 14, 2008)

holy crap.....this new project is draining my energy and my bank account.  i'm in the wiring 1500 bucks alone!!!!  :holysheep:

i'm still needing a few things like a huge carbon filter and what not.  but i've got time b4 i need that to save.

I'm thinkin we might have the electrical done this weekend...ya i know i said that last weekend lol but the irrigation plumbed and the 200 ft of trench running 100amp main in 2" conduit kicked my AZZZZZ.

this room is going to rawk.

totally overkill for the few plants i grow but......crap 2012 is right around the corner and i need POUNDS B4.

i like to think of it like a squirrel hording the nuts.  saving up for a rainy...er...Uber hot dayz. lol   ya i know...i m a nut case. :joint:

bear wit me folks.  youll like what you see.  I'll take some pics for ya tomorrow in the light so you can see the "in progress" grow room

L8r


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 14, 2008)

oh and slugs got some of my seedlings.  they are still in stunted mode and those little slimy bastards at through 3 of the stems.  timberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

one died from a slug eating the leaves off.  took me a day and a seedling to figure out what was goin on.  i was to busy and in to big of a hurry to notice the slimy little track.  i saw somethin ate a leaf but shrugged it off thinkin it was a flying pest that left.  the next mornin......3 dead soldiers.  so i flipped the rockwool cubes over and found 5 small slugs!  i had one plant i put outside for one day and one night. (forgot to bring it in).  thats what i get for being lazy.

so i'm down a few.

oh well.  i'll germ somemore.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 15, 2008)

Here's some pics i took yesterday...i'm a bit farther along now as i've sheeted the wall dividing the "dead space"/storage i'll be venting my a/c unit into, and the growing areas.    Im contemplating a pocket door between veg and flower rooms.  I may just use mylar for now and add it later....not really sure yet.  Electrical is the priority right now so i can get the grow show back on track  :hubba:

anyway, you enter one steel door into the deadspace/storage and then have to enter a second steel door to the vegroom.  you then enter the flower room from the veg room.  veg room stores most electrical and controls including ballasts, fan speeds, switches etc.  and a couple mother chambers.  I'll be veg'n with flouros on the bottom of shelves growing out seedlings.  should be a pretty compact yet effecient setup if it turns out like planned.

any suggestions appreciated.  

i have water plumbed to the room and im planning an RO upgrade later.  I have room on the panel to upgrade everthing needed and i plan to add more lumens as funds permit.

I'll update as i have time.  hope ya likey :yay: :bong1:


----------



## IRISH (Jun 15, 2008)

thats awesome agu. i got my seat pulled up also.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 21, 2008)

slooooooow progress.

its to damn hot to do anything by the time i get home from work.  I got the ac hole cut now tho and power is FINISHED! yay.

i know how i want to vent, i just need the ambition to finish the job now.  i cant bring myself to hang the insulation in the heatwave.  tomorrows gunna be 107! so thats not gunna work for my lazy azz.

anyway, i may knock it out first thing am.  crap...i'm just gunna do it.  i'm going to hang that itchy crap tomorrow cuz i'm going crazy not growing.  I have one plant2 weeks into flower under cfl's and the others vegging in low light will be ready for flower soon despite there small size i think.

anyway....here's the progress minus the lates holes, and improvements for ventilation.  my pics are running a few dayz behind.  what can i say...i'm a stoner.

:48:


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 21, 2008)

i've added more quad outlets and another dual plug for convenience.  

also you see a dimmer switch there on the wall that runs into the flower room.  thats to adjust the HUGE donut fan output. I'll have the ac installed tomorrow after i finish the insulating.  Then i'll be able to finish this room no matter how hot it is so no more excuses...eh?  :hubba:


found this bastard eatn another plant.  don't know where the hell it came from.

anyone know how they originate????


----------



## camcam (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like you are making a good setup there.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 28, 2008)

ok so i'm getting closer.  i'm going to try to put some quality time into this project over the weekend.

i now have seal'd veg/flower rooms that are well insulated.  A/C is in as well as a 12" monster inline fan LOL  got that hooked sucking air through carbon filter.  

I've got most the reflective film hung and am almost ready to start making it look like a grow room instead of my labratory  :headbang2:  I feel like Mike TV from Wonka in there. lol

I'm hoping to have a functional room(sans CO2) by late sunday eve.  including some veg'd plants to flower out.  right on.  should have the CO2 setup pretty soon.

pics to follow if i don't get to stoned/lazy/tired/just plain wore out.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2008)

*Whats up AGU. Everything is looking and sounding great. Can't wait to see them rooms full. :hubba:  *


----------



## stoner (Jun 29, 2008)

Ye it looks liek you thought this out, good luck with it


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 30, 2008)

nice progress today.  spent hours.  got real high and started off REAL slow LOL

so how bouts a tour of the new digs.


first off....pics are hard to get as my new room is not huge.  Its purpose built.   Its very well sealed and insulated.  no noise.  No smell.  Control'd climate.  there is NO external venting.  air is scrubbed inside and cool'd with a/c.  Will be adding CO2 to finalize the room.  


so here's the veg area.  doesn't need to be large.  I'll be equiping this space with shelving for seedlings and veg.  it will be all flouro.  As you can see, i house the electrical in this area and i have room for a few more digital ballasts.  3 more to be precise lol. I'll set the shelves up with a small cloning/work area.  veg plants on the bottom.  seedlings up very top where its warmest.  clones on the middle shelf.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 30, 2008)

oops...forgot to hit the upload button before i posted the veg room details.  did it after and now dont know where the pics went??????  Any idea TBG???

anyway...here's the flower area.

4x6 ebb and flow.   All i need.


couldnt move in the plants as i cannot locate the cord to my digital ballast :doh:

gotta find another puter cord tomorrow at work. :hubba:

adding the finishing touches...switch plates/ pluggin everything in/ carbon scrub setup/ and Plants


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 30, 2008)

Lets try the veg room shot again.......


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 30, 2008)

SUCCESS!  :headbang2:


so now to move in the plants. 

a friend is needing to clear some space.  I may be able to get my hands on 15-20 unsex'd purps.  :hubba:

we'll see how that plays out over the next couple days lol  Perfect timing....


:48:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 30, 2008)

*Sounds like a plan AGU.  *


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 1, 2008)

ugh......what a disaster.

i go to pick up these plants and i end up only getting two.  they are huge, and they are transplanted outdoors in 5 gals.  they are of unknown origin.  they look ratty.  i did not/do not want them.  i take them cuz i don't want to hurt my bros feel'ns n sheet and load them up cuz he gots to get rid of em.  so now i'm drivin down the freeway with my backwindo full of plant silouettes.

i get home and bring them in my veg room and these bastards have white flies in them :hairpull:

i sprayed them  and now am kickin myself for takin them.  dammit.

they are ready to flower.  they are unsex'd, they are bigger than i prefer.  they are packed with regular f'n dirt.  sheesh....what a mess.

i have one of those automatic dispensing flying insect spray canisters....do you think that will kill off the white flies????? or am i about to spawn an infested grow room????

this is not the way to break in a brand new grow room.  I"m really upset with myself right now.

:holysheep:


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 1, 2008)

on a lighter note i did get some purp seeds from him.

they are "organic grape" strain.....or so im told.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 1, 2008)

cool agu very pro set up man glad ya dusted the tray down though

lol

pkj


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 1, 2008)

hahahah.....ya noticed  pkj!   


tidy is key my man....  your going to like what you see in this room.

after this harvest we'll be focus'n on genetics and i'm going to try to emulate your grows. lots of small plants with HUGE budsicles lol 

i want my buds to equal my plant size as well.  your grows are inspirin man...thanks for stop'n in. now enuf kissin yer azz. lets smoke some dope mate! hahahahaahha i'm feeln it :bong1:


----------



## Roken (Jul 1, 2008)

Wassup man,
                     Things looking good over here, nice and clean, just the way they should be.  Now you had to go and say something about whitefly's huh? you were looking prestine! not an infestation?? .  I say take them outside now, go buy some of Fox Farms "dont bug me", its an organic spray that wont hurt your plants and it will kill anything!!!!!!!!   Make shure that when the plants are outside that you wipe down the walls inside and clean up again, you dont want any larva sitting around waiting to hatch on your perfect looking room.  Dont bring the plants in untill you are shure there are no more white flies left, then you should be okay again and ready to grow.  I have to say your room looks great and clean, keep up the good work.  Peace and Love!!!!
Roken.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

very impressive agu.  thats the kind of professional setup i dream about.


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 3, 2008)

looks more like a grow room when ya gots some plants...eh?  



i'll work the bugz out and setup with these.  then a surprise LOL


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 3, 2008)

2 large bagseed bush's hahahah

3 NL x Shiva's

large potted plant is Stoneybud. I have another WW flowering in a differnt cabinet.  i will move it in here also.

None of these plants are sex'd yet.  yeah i know..the grow shrunk.  some were sacrificed to slugs, one i dropped onto another snapping them both   had a few mishaps  :doh:


tomorrow feeding begins....time to get these ladies into shape.  there a bit anorexic right now lol.  they were soooo neglected while i was workin on the room.  and in infamous stoner fashion, i managed to make that take twice as long.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2008)

Thngs are lookng sweet..Nice setup..sorry to hear of the bugs..are those 1" rockwool there?..Keep us posted and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 10, 2008)

wow....its a sausage fest up in this room   :huh:


took out a couple NL x Shivas the other day and finished cutting up one of those bagseed bushes just now.

after taken out a few i figure i better get a bigger grow goin or im just burnin time and money.  sooooooooooo

i started another Grow Journal.  I"ll keep this goin best i can but i'm not good at keepin multiple threads up to date.


Good News tho!   

That plant in the 3 gal soil is a lady  :hubba:  she's a stoney bud TBG.  

I also moved a WW thats farther along here to.  Its a re veg.  i'll get some shots of that beautifull flowering gal as well.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the female Stoneybud AGU. :aok: *


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 12, 2008)

man...i forgot to take the pics again :doh:


damn that BHC!  :hitchair:   got a gooey WW flowering nicely.  she's petite but shes going to yeild some quality.

Also have a confirmed bagseed bush as femail.  whew........so now we gots all ladies in the room.  now i need to fill up the rest of that tray!


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 13, 2008)

here's the pics i took stoned last night.

unfortuneatly i forgot i took the pics unitl i couldnt find my camera today. then i crapd cuz i thought i mighta left it in the flood tray!  :doh: and they suck.  took em with the light on.

sry bout that.


----------



## stoneylove (Aug 1, 2008)

i want a zeffer.....somethin to fly around in def.

ya dig[/quote]

Thats f'ing hilarious and i'm not even under the influence. "A zeffer"...good ****.


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 9, 2008)

the bagseed in the 5 gal is lookn like sheet now.  don't get me wrong. she's a beautiful shade of green and was very healthy but now the mites are overrunning. the new growth aint lookn so hot.  

i'm consider'n just tossn this terd.  i'm fearing for them getting into my veg room or contaminating my other plants. which i've been inspecting daily.
thats what i get for accepting a plant from a friend.  dammit! :hairpull:


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow man that sucks!!  I am going through the same thing right now with the mites.  They have gone to all three of the grow closets in the house.  They are such a pain in the ***!  That lady looks awesome though.  It would be such a shame to throw that away.


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 9, 2008)

I forgot to add that they came from a clone that was given to me too.


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah....the smart thing to do right now would be to ditch the big biatch 

those bud shots are from mite free plants.  the 5 gal bagseed only a few weeks into flower and the buds are starting to develop.  there going to suck and i know it from the mites.  its just so damn hard to get rid of healthy plants.  especially when there this big :fid:  

its gotta be done tho.  i've made up my mind and that plants a gonner tomorrow. oh and i'm gunna kick my buddy in the balls the next time i see him.

i think im need to wash the room down with bleach, prolly shut down everthing and toss a bug bomb in there as well.

maybe toss in a match and go WACO style lol J/K

:lama:


----------

